# Is it the 'terrible twos' or just my puppy?



## hannahbass (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry to be a pain and ask for help, we are just unsure as to what to do. We have had our puppy Bear since he was 8 weeks old and we love him to bits, but we are having some trouble with him at the moment. He has always had a cheeky side to him, but this didn't over-rule his personality. He also finished his puppy training at the end of august, and that went well, but the last few weeks have been a struggle. 
He seems to choose just to ignore the commands 'leave' and 'no' something that he was doing really well with. Also every time we do say 'no' he has a barking fit at us, almost as though he's answering back! Then there's the stealing of anything on a bed or sofa or anywhere which he isn't usually allowed on. It is just getting very tiring as we feel we have regressed in his training and having to watch him 24/7. We also live in a flat and have very understanding neighbours, but are concious that the barking fits may be beginning to really disturb them. One last thing (sorry for the long list!) occaisonally when we are out in the garden and sometimes inside, if we go to pick him up for some needed reason he gets quite agressive and growls and tries to bite us.
I know I haven't painted the best picture of him, he is a lovely puppy mostly, but just quite a handful. Does anyone know if this is normal behaviour for this age or should we be doing more to stop this before it gets worse? I know he's teathing and hormonal but not sure if this is normal? 
Sorry for your trouble,
Many thanks
Hannah


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Hannah, I've only got a little 14 weeker, so no experience of this, but I have seen on this forum lots of talk about adolesence... do you think it could be that come a bit early. Seems to be usually about 6 to 8 months starting it, so just a thought..... if you search for that on the forum search you'll find loads of helpful posts!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Please don't fret, it is 'terrible two's'. He's just testing his boundaries.
I found the best way to deal with it, was to keep consistent and go back a couple of steps. Keep the training simple, lots of reward and praise for good behaviour. Ignore some of the bad behaviour if you can. 
His good behaviour will return


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

How old is he ?


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## keveriss (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi, I was just login on to see whether I could find any post that could help with my pup and saw your post Hannah. 
I'm hoping someone answering your post may also have some advice for me too. I kinda have simillar situation- im not sure hes being a puppy of just possessed by demons!?!:devil:
I have two Cockapoos. One is 8months old, nearly 9 months and is an angel by comparison to my 13 weeks old pup. 
Both boys. When I tell the younger one off, he tries to bite me. And I've tried pinning him down to show that I'm the leader- and as soon as he gets up, he almost launches himself at me! He gets so feisty that it's worrying me a little. I've even tapped his nose when he tried to bite me- I tap a little harder each time he 'launches'! But I'm only willing to tap a puppy so hard before I actually hurt him! 
He continues to launch at me and when I go and walk away, he will jump and bite at the same time! 
Same with Hannah- most of the time he is lovely, it's when he gets a little crazy like that, that I worry, especially when he gets older. 
I've done a little training with him and he's fairly complient. I've had him for a week now; whilst this is not long at all. My older one was never like that- so Im not entirely sure how to dea with it! 

Any suggestions?!

Thanks
Kim


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

13 week old puppies can be totally manic at times, usually they need a break, rather than tapping him on the nose...try the time out method. remove him from play with no discipline or noise, pop him in his crate, and leave him till he calms, then take him out, it will let him know that the kind of rough play isn't aloud and it stops all fun. it takes time for sure. 
they can be bitey, and you can think they are totally aggressive...they are not, they are just puppies who don't know how to yet control themselves.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes I totally agree, although some are quite dominant as well as it just being a puppy stage so you do really have to be firm and consistent to remind them who is in charge - firm but calm, the muzzle holding never worked for my boy, I think he viewed it as a challenge and an aggressive act and it made him worse - I tried it a few times as very experienced people I know had sworn by it, but I think each pup is different. Dudley did try to nip me sometimes when I told him off - exactly like answering back but if I said 'don't you dare' in a low (but quite loud) growly voice whilst looking down at him, he always backed down and laid flat down with a grumble, you do have to have confidence that you are the stronger (mentally especially), I did speak to a trainer and he gave me the confidence as I had started to get a little worried as Dudley got older. When they are having the real mad moments and lack control I think time in a crate is possibly the best thing for all, those moments do get much less as they get older. The 'pin down' is not recommended by many but I did find a gentle version did help sometimes, I just held him whilst speaking soothingly and stroking his belly with one hand and let go when he was relaxed, but if it makes your pup worse don't do it - they are all different.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

The growling and resourse guarding need to be addressed. If it continues get the help of an approved dog behaviourist who can help you with ways to overcome this behaviour. If he gets a result from his behaviour he will up the anti to get what he wants. There are several ways to approach this depending on the reasons for the behaviour. Hattie has started to resource guard certain things, she is an anxious dog and becomes distressed if she feels threatened so the best way to resolve her is to give her space and avoid situations which encourage her behaviour but I can retrieve items by blocking her and safely removing the offending article then rewarding her whereby she is so relieved she is all over me. She has improved over the last couple of weeks and I think she is now relaxing. The growl is a warning of a bite pay attention to this and try to diffuse the situation. Be very careful not to respond with aggresion as next time the dog will raise his game.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely try time out. At this age I don't think you have a lot to worry about. He will settle. Tapping on the nose and restraining him is most likely exacerbating the situation. He is probably in need of sleep and a bit of quiet time. Lola was quite the little minx behaving in the way you describe. Time out and a few weeks of maturing is the only things that worked. Reward good behaviour and pay no attention to bad behaviour. They learn pretty quick what gets them treats and attention. Good luck..


----------

